# What is your dream truck?



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is mine. All need is 50K. 

http://www90.forddirect.fordvehicle...reviousPage=ConfigTrimSelectFlash&statetoken=


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am driving it right now and love it just like the day I drove it home. Has been the best vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just couldn't resist posting one more!


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice truck Chief


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Anything that's made by Detroit, not a Diesel, not a Chevy and DEFFINATLEY NOT a Dodge!  

That F-250 sure looks nice! 
I do have a 1947 Chevy pickup and the 1946 Chevy truck will be arriving soon, but anything for actual use, better have a Blue Oval on it or I don't even look at it! eace:


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

This would be my dream truck. 
Pipe dreams I know. :furious: 

Dream Truck


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *This would be my dream truck.
> Pipe dreams I know. :furious:
> 
> Dream Truck *


In the case of price being no object and fuel economy is totally NOT considered. This would be more along the lines of my dream truck. I like 4WD. I think I like the CXT better. :cowboy: :tractorsm :lmao:

No Holds Barred Dream Truck


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

MAN! Does that thing have an elevator to get into it?mg: 
I'd probably trip and fall as I was getting out - 'course, you'd have time for a couple backflips, full twist, a half gainer and a full nelson on the way down! Nobody'd mess with you on the highway, though!


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*RE: Your dream truck is in my garage....*

mg: Your dream truck is in my garage...Lol


Got to love them FORD's.... Got 5 of them...

1976 Ford F-250 4x4 390 (bored 30 over) 4 barrel 4 speed with 16.5 35 chome wheels and tires... ( Complete off frame restoration)

2005 F-150 XLT Ext Cab 5.4 Tritan V-8

1995 Ranger 2 wheel drive.


1980 F-250 Dually.... 460 motor.... Trailor Puller

1979 Bronco.... 4x4 Completely restored.

We Love our Fords.... Nice Pics everyone....


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Anything that's made by Detroit, not a Diesel, not a Chevy and DEFFINATLEY NOT a Dodge!
> 
> That F-250 sure looks nice!
> I do have a 1947 Chevy pickup and the 1946 Chevy truck will be arriving soon, but anything for actual use, better have a Blue Oval on it or I don't even look at it! eace: *


Definately.....AMEN...eace:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, I always say:

"If it's not Dearborn, then it's foriegn"


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

haha...well, I say that my dream truck....I don't have a dream truck!!!  I have a Chevy Dually Diesel farm truck and a Chevy SUV for my boat and hauling stuff 'round town.

-Tom


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

So far this guy has been it for me.....however I have come close twice on getting a F550 4x4 turbo diesel with a 3 to 4 yrd mason dump bed....there wont be a third miss 

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P1010008.jpg>


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well this is my truck which will be my dream truck once it is about 4" taller and has 300 more hp.

Friends dont let friends buy 6 0nos. I use to be a Ford fan but with that 6 liter it is impossible to be one. My brother's company has had 5 buy backs due to motors and 3 trucks that had motors put in them. They have 1 6 liter down now with a blown motor...4500 miles. They never had a problem with the 7.3s though. They have 3 or 4 in excess of 300k miles.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unstyled 34 JD _
> *Definately.....AMEN...eace: *


\
Here is DJ's truck!! note I have one kinda sorta like it !! A pleasure helping you post the pictures, we will get it all worked out!!


DJ's Ford!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/1976Ford-1.jpg">


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

DARN NICE TRUCK. I put the '70s Fords right up there with the late '60s early '70s Chevrolets - a truck to have


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm a droolin'! NICE!:worthy:


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks to everyone, especially Dean, for helping me in getting this posted...

I appreciate the help..

This project took 5 years to complete....

This is the Pride and Joy of alot of hard work, many new friends were made along the way from here in Ohio to California...

I have showed it for a couple years.... got several trophies... and become bored with showing... (I just can not sit still that long)

So now.... We just "Show Off" in it, by driving it some in the summer months..

Later folks.... take care.:tractorsm "DJ"


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *DARN NICE TRUCK. I put the '70s Fords right up there with the late '60s early '70s Chevrolets - a truck to have *


PS ,

Hey in your logo picture..... you have a Sears tractor... We have one of those out behind the big garage.... 

Hubby just seen your picture... and said... Hey... we have one of those....

We had never seen one like that... until yours... Way too cool...

Later... "DJ"


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I gots a few of 'em DJ. I sent you a PM so as not to high jack the thread but.....It is a '69 bought new by my Great Grandmother. Kids enjoy riding around on it.

Ron


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice looking truck DJ.

Here is my 1991 F-250 XLT Lariate. (460 CI)


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

the new chevy or ford dually 2007 line - up


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

before the housing market crashed i had what was my dream truck at the time..

and i didn't really like fords but dodge didn't make one this color (advertising is key!!)

Truck 1 

Truck 2


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's mine:

2009 GMC Topkick 4500 Crew Cab 6.6L Duramax Loaded. They run about $80-90k


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

2004.5 second best truck I have ever owned. the 91 was better.




















 Al


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I know! I'm already on it Al! Imager is turned on now!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am driving my dream truck. My 95 Toyota T100 . red, 4WD Hi and Low, ABS, skyjacker shocks with red boots (new). Running boards, Leer cap with 2 side sliding windows and one in front near cab window. new firestone destination tires on premium alluminum wheels. This truck is hot! I dont drive that lexus anymore, I like my truck!


 

[url]http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/showthread.php?t=207692&page=4[/URL]


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

its the truck in the red, except I have a bug shield, different running boards and a cap. Also the wheels are different. but the model is the same


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

This one has been sitting in the barn for a while. I iniatially picked up, put some sprayers on it to use for dust control on construction sites.
Didn't use it hardly at all so after about 15yrs idle I figured I would give it a new life. 
I should have it finished next week and with a bit of elbowgrease with rubbing compound it should look pretty good.

Might add, this truck has 6100mi on it and that isn't a typo


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rdbrumfield _
> *This one has been sitting in the barn for a while. I iniatially picked up, put some sprayers on it to use for dust control on construction sites.
> Didn't use it hardly at all so after about 15yrs idle I figured I would give it a new life.
> I should have it finished next week and with a bit of elbowgrease with rubbing compound it should look pretty good.
> ...


She looks to be in real nice condition as is. :thumbsup:


----------



## johndeerefan (Jan 13, 2009)

Just bought my dream truck. 2005 Ford F-250 with the powerstroke all tons of little goodie extras. There are way too many add ons to list here.


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

Who can have just one dream truck?? lol i know i have at least two.










this is my current truck. its a 97 f150 4x4 off road extended cab. this is probably as close as ill get to my first dream truck... the only things id change are: 4.6 v8 to a 5.4 super charged out of a lightning, and a heavy duty 5 speed manual, but for now its great fun and i love it 

my second would be an 03 superduty ford with the 7.3 4x4 extended cab, short bed with a manual transmision. 

my dream trucks arent all that flashy, but get the job done.lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> I am driving my dream truck. My 95 Toyota T100 . red, 4WD Hi and Low, ABS, skyjacker shocks with red boots (new). Running boards, Leer cap with 2 side sliding windows and one in front near cab window. new firestone destination tires on premium alluminum wheels. This truck is hot! I dont drive that lexus anymore, I like my truck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my dream truck already too! It's a 1994 Toyota. Wouldn't trade it for anything! Currently looking to buy another right now, before the totally vanish!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Jeep Gladiator if they actually built it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is my dream truck:

Classic Truck Shop - 1947 Hudson Truck - Powered by PhotoPost


----------



## tombrowning87 (Feb 21, 2010)

My dream truck would be a mid '40s dodge powerwagon. But till then I got a '64 ford f250 3/4 ton 4x4 and a '62 shortbed f250 3/4 ton 4x4.


----------



## Husqvarna Gth52 (May 17, 2010)

Here is my dream truck. A 2005 Dodge ram srt/10 with a dodge viper engine. I bet it would smoke the tires!http://www.dragtimes.com/images/7170-2005-Dodge-RAM SRT10.jpg


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Mine new dream truck is a 2011 GMC 2500HD Denali with the new LML Dmax and Allison.

I love the Dmax allison trucks and adding the denali package makes them that much nicer.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Dream Truck, Toyota Tundra Diesel! I currently own a 1995 Toyota T100 Half ton truck. Love it, but it loves being wrenched on. Here is the picture of the concept truck. BTW I think toyota builds the best truck out there, it sports a double layered c-channel frame! http://z.about.com/d/trucks/1/0/8/B/1/diesel1.jpg


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

here she is


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> here she is


the sad thing is that that truck will probably never see the market. There just isnt a market for it, and fromt he sounds of it Toyota has basically put it on the back shelf.

Its not very competitive in the market either. 300hp out of a bulky 8.1L diesel. Okay the current Cummins is at 350hp and 660lb-ft, the current powerstroke is at 390hp and 735lb-ft and the current Duramax is at 397hp and 765lb-ft.

Do we really need all of this power and torque, 99% of people dont. But its those 99% who look at the numbers and say this one has more power so its better I will buy it.

Im not impressed with the tundra at all. Mostly just personal opinions. But the fuel economy sucks on them too. 13mpg is what I hear from everybody I know that has one and that is sad.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Really, Toyota has no reason to go into the HD market. The tundra is an amazing truck (if a little expensive), and is selling well. They should focus on building more exciting vehicles for today's market, even if that is Scion's forte. Nissan used to have this same issue until the 350z came out, and it has sparked a revolution with tuners. Anyone remember the bullets that were 300z's?


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

anyway, here is mine.


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

*My dream truck is my 66 1200A IHC*

I bought this in 1986, it needed a complete wiring harness and many other parts.
I still have it, unfortunately it's been relegated to the back of the garage waiting for a resto. It has a 392 4bbl. and still runs good. It's pretty rusty and before it got much worse I parked it.

Don


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

*Deream Turck*

This is my dream truck. And I am lucky enough to have it parked right out side in my yard.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll stick with my 2001 2500 HD, Crew cab, 6L, just turned 160,000! Only problem; gas gauge sticks, but only when it's full. Handles anything I need, with "power to spare"! 

Used to haul the 720D (around 8000#) with the 4-bottom mounted plow on the second trailer with no problems. Don't pull that much anymore, don't have anything that big! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't have any pictures, but here's the options I'm looking for, rubber floor mats, window cranks, cloth seats that dry quickly and don't have any electric motors, independant supension like a 4 wheeler, air cond, radio w/ I Pod plugin, 4 wheel drive w/ manuel lever, cruise control, motor capiable of pulling 4000 pound loads and gets at least 25 mpg, skid plates, locking diff, front and rear, bullet proof transmision, white in color and tough as a Honda 4 wheeler. If you see this rig let me know.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

JeepTruck.com - Jeep NuKizer 715

Scott


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool looking truck! It dosen't look like it has independant suspension. I think it needs more wheel travel and larger wheel wells, that way you don't have to jack up the height. If I was rich I would copy the Honda Rincon frame and supension only much larger and mount a cab and bed. Now that would be a truck.


----------



## briggs (Sep 2, 2010)

one that works lol


----------



## briggs (Sep 2, 2010)

here is my truckhttp://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8214&stc=1&d=1284596302


----------



## TeamGreen (May 18, 2009)

This is my work horse, Only change i would wish for is dully long box.. 1 ton, cummins, auto, 410 gears, pulls like a mule with the goodies added to it..







[/IMG]


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

My Dream Truck is a Chevy 2500HD, Diesel, 4WD, w/ext cab. I like some of the Ford 250 and 350 models. Dodge is 2010 truck of the year and they have some nice models too. I think the best ones came out around 2000. I worked on a Dodge p/u last winter when I was snowed in. In a cramped, somewhat heated garage, I changed the valve cover gaskets and fixed a few other items under the hood. It had some features that made fixing things alot easier on the knuckles.


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

After you pull a tractor around with a half ton for long enough you end up dreaming about a beast this ugly. Ford 1-1/4 ton. 8500lbs with the bed on it. Mechanical 7.3 "shaker" diesel. 5.88 rear gears. 0-60 in 45 minutes. 7mpg loaded or unloaded, uphill or downhill, with or against the wind. It really doesnt care. It just wants to be ugly, leak oil, smell bad and chug diesel.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

lsmurphy said:


> JeepTruck.com - Jeep NuKizer 715
> 
> Scott


I see your "tribute" and raise you "the real deal"










This thing followed me home a couple days ago. Dream or nightmare it is too soon to tell


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Great truck Larry. And it looks to be in pretty good condition to boot.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

The perfect truck? One that requires no gas, me to drive or unload......or fix. It would just take care of things when I bark an order.....:lmao::lmao::lmao:

That being said, I'd like one of these.

















Yes, Rick thats a .50!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*My Truck*

Well it isn't my dream truck, that would probably be a Ford 250, but for the time being his little brother will do quite nicely, last years Ranger
3 liter turbo deisel 5 speed Auto 4X4 does the towing duties very well.

by the way, it is a workhorse not a showpony so it doesn't get a bath very often (we are still on water restrictions here).
N.B. the TractorForum Sticker????


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a 2001 Ram 1500 for my main truck.My farm truck is a 94 Ram 1 ton with Cummins diesel,12' bed with hoist.


As for my dream truck......


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh crap Ernie..................me too!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

NBKnight said:


> I have a 2001 Ram 1500 for my main truck.My farm truck is a 94 Ram 1 ton with Cummins diesel,12' bed with hoist.
> 
> 
> As for my dream truck......




Oh kids! "Yes Daddy" 

Father's Day is just around the corner:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

HickoryNut said:


> Oh crap Ernie..................me too!


40 years back I was a volunteer fireman. My Company had a '52 that carried 250 gallons of water and a 1" high pressure hose reel. The pump ran off a front, direct drive PTO. I'd pull up to a brush fire, engage the pump and hang the nozzle on the mirror frame put the Power Wagon in 2nd low and just drive wetting down the perimeter. It beat the hell out of Indian tanks.
The department was supposed to sell it to me when they retired it, but it's still in service. I saw it 2 years ago and it had 9,000 on the odometer


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get my dream truck when the F350 didn't have enough s to haul my toy hauler This is a Freightliner Sport Chassis with a CAT 3126B Turbo charged with ALL the options ,Air ride cab and seats Air bags rear and on the hitch PW., PS., PL., Heated mirrors, cb, radar detector, police scanner, jake brake ETC.ETC Now I got it,and even though it does ok on mileage,they are killing my travel dreams with the price of diesel fuel.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> I've always wanted one of these.


I bought one of those 26 years ago. I 'slammed' it and put a 440 in it and still hAVE IT TODAY! I put fiberglass fenders on it, so it don't look ARMY.
The 4x4 stuff is in my Mom's garage.
My 'Dream Truck' must be my 91 Dodge 2wd, extended cab. I've had it for 9 years and only put 9K on it! It has been 'loaded' with camping gear for 8 years now. I bought an ol 87 GMC to haul the wood so the Dodge doesn't get scratched!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My 91 Dodge. Taken tonite


----------



## 6thGeneration (Oct 4, 2011)

Pre-87 F350 4x4 diesel with the Navistar junk removed and an intercooled 401 swapped in. Find a 5 spd to go behind that even if I need a divorced transfer case. Make it a crew cab 8 foot bed. Will I ever build the dream? I doubt it.

Favorites were a '83 F250 4by, '85 F150 4by, and '91 F350 Lariat 4by. The 350 went over forward on a stuck throttle. THat one hurt a little bit. The '83 had a nice engine, but that destroyed everything behind it, so became a project of scrapyard parts and expensive to drive. I do not remember offhand what cam I put in it. 351W .060 over with 426 stroker crank, twin 800 4bbl's, built C6 with shift kit, NP205 RH, Dana 60 off Ram 3500, 2spd rearend off '76 C65. 305/85B16 Buckshots, zero lift, and almost zero body left due to Wisconsin road salt practices. Was a beast and a blast. When I moved out at 18 for college 120 miles away, I could not afford to drive it on $0.97 gas so sold it piece by piece. '86 F150 4x4, 4spd, 300 inline became my daily ride until it launched a piston at 309k a couple years later. It looked about as good as that ole Dodge above. The '85 F150 was a real nice 4x4 stepside with a blown up 302 I bought at a farm auction for $250. Same auction bought a smooth running '83 F350 in bad shape sold as parts, no title. Pulled the 6.9 out of that and transplanted it to the '85 F150. Stacks were not cool yet, but I ran one anyway..... just a 4 foot piece of 4 inch milkline. That was one cool ride, wish I never sold that.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*My dream truck*

Well here is what I'm dreaming about.








By pogobill at 2012-02-12

Although I will settle for this









By pogobill at 2012-02-12

Here's my truck..... got a long way to go!









By pogobill at 2012-02-12

It's a 1947 Diamond T 509 S. All original so far! Love that old Dodge Power Wagon as well!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

a 1949 International COE factory pick-up truck


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I found a/THIS Diamond T that I was wanting, then I found a 37 Dodge 'hump back' on the same property. I set a 'deal' into motion on the 37, then a big oak tree decided to die and smash the 37 into scrap metal before I got there to get it.
I left heart broken and never went back.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

DrBailey said:


> a 1949 International COE factory pick-up truck


 I have a 52 International L-160. I tagged it, drove it 1/4 mile down the road and back, transfered the tags to the 65 Cuda and never took that deathtrap off the farm again! I'm looking for a late model Ford, Chevy or Dodge 1 ton to put that cab on.

At least I have a good title!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I have to stop dreaming about dream trucks. I have 5 of them now. 1953 willys cj3-b, 1988 Chevy Silverado 4x4 5 speed with 400,000 miles on it, 1997 GMC 3500 6.5 turbo diesel 5speed 4x4 10 foot dump, 2008 Chevy 2500 extended cab Duramax loaded. 2000 Chevy S-10 extended cab 4x4 that I kept as a daily driver after I bought the 2008 but I can't seem to keep my butt out of the Duramax. So I am selling it to my youngest son.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

I'm pretty fortunate as the farms allow me the opportunity to justify (or is that indulge ?) ownership of a lot of "dream" gear......though we don't have F series, RAM's or GMC's imported by the factories over here so choice is a bit different.... 
Anyways, whilst I always have a soft spot for ex-army gear & particularly WWII vintage Studebaker 6x6's, my dream trucks are the ones I can either use daily & drive anywhere or have a specific purpose on the farms, some of my "favourites"- 
Landcruiser Service body/table top - Custom built 6x6, Chassis lengthened/strenthened, air lockers & cross axle diff locks used for machinery field maintenance/repairs 
Unimog Table Top "Trucktor" - restored a few years ago, portal axles/cross axles diff locks, Frt & RearTO-Hyd remotes- & now 3PL, Foward & Reverse: 16speed + crawler gears
IH ex-army Acco 6x6's - we run a heap of these (& some 4x4's) set up as Table Tops/Tippers/Water Carts/Spreaders/Semi's on farm duties
Not pictured are our 1970's White RoadCommanders & late model Kenworth semi's used for on road haulage.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

MBTRAC, that is quite an impressive aray of gear! I bet there is nothing that stands in the way of that 6x6 Toyota! We used to use Short wheel base Unimogs as service trucks underground, pretty rugged gear.
Cheers


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Thanks - yep, I like having my "toys".
The Toyota is pretty hard to stop, particularly now the original Tojo engine has "expired" & been replaced by a 6.5litre GM V8 Diesel....the unit now has around 385,000+kms & I wouldn't like my chances of finding the mega $$$$'s required now to build another.
Interesting you ran Unimogs too, most people seem to have no experience/knowledge of them..........one fun piece of gear using the same number of gears forward as reverse: scares the first time "co-pilots" silly when you run as fast in reverse as forward........


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

johndeerefan said:


> Just bought my dream truck. 2005 Ford F-250 with the powerstroke all tons of little goodie extras. There are way too many add ons to list here.


Deerfan;

Nice!

Had an '06 F150 in that dark charcoal grey metallic.

6.0l in that rig?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

'60's to '70's ford pickups - coulda bot a '68 that was down the street for sale - came back by it and it was gone.

Also like the 90's "last of the real stepsides" ford pickups.


----------



## tractormaster78 (Oct 23, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> '60's to '70's ford pickups - coulda bot a '68 that was down the street for sale - came back by it and it was gone.
> 
> Also like the 90's "last of the real stepsides" ford pickups.


Mine is a 70's to 80's truck


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I really like that Power Wagon, but I'd also like one of these...


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> I've always wanted one of these.


Now thats what i call a truck Very nice


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is my rig, adding on as my needs arise. Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello BelarusBulldog,
I remember when you bought it, looks to be in great shape. You are taking good care of it.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

kitz said:


> Now thats what i call a truck Very nice


When I was a kid, I was a volunteer fireman. Our department had a 52 Power Wagon we used as a brush truck. It carried 250 gallons of water and had a front mount pump with a 3/4" high pressure hose reel and skid plates all around. The thing would climb over stone walls and you could put water on a fire as you drove through the woods.

It was always understood that when it was retired, I would buy it. Somehow, that never happened. It was taken out of service in the mid 80's with about 5,000 miles on it.
The damned thing wouldn't hit 60 off a steep cliff, but it would go anywhere.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I drive my dream truck,every day. "Annabelle" is a 1985 Chevy 2wd,with a towing package . She has 304,000 miles on her 305 engine(soon to be replaced with a 350),lockup converter,and gets 19mpg,unless I tow a trailer,which cuts it to around 16mpg.
She's slowly getting a facelift,but she's never let me down.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's my entry ........ a 2011 Ford F150 SuperCab Ecoboost


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> I drive my dream truck,every day. "Annabelle" is a 1985 Chevy 2wd,with a towing package . She has 304,000 miles on her 305 engine(soon to be replaced with a 350),lockup converter,and gets 19mpg,unless I tow a trailer,which cuts it to around 16mpg.
> She's slowly getting a facelift,but she's never let me down.


Here's my daily driven work truck. 1987 chevy 3/4 ton 4x4 factory heavy duty everything at the time. 200500 miles, everything works perfect, drives straight as an arrow, 350 engine, AC, never let's me down. I've rebuilt or replaced just about every component on this truck at least once. And I don't really worry if I scratch it but I just simply like driving it. I'll probably drive it to the nursing home!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

JDonly,
Do you get much rust in Oregon ? Here,in Michigan, it's a real problem,due to the salt on the roads.
Annabelle isn't quite that clean,as rust goes,but I'm working on it.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> JDonly,
> Do you get much rust in Oregon ? Here,in Michigan, it's a real problem,due to the salt on the roads.
> Annabelle isn't quite that clean,as rust goes,but I'm working on it.


We don't use salt on the roads here so if there's any rust on pickups of this vintage it's from plugged quarter panel drain holes. That is unless you live on the coast then the salty air will cause some rust.


----------



## FlatbedCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

My dream truck is our 02 F250 4x4 V10 crew cab. I love the set up classy but not leather I can't stand leather. Also lots of power and set up to pul just about anything.
Trav


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

MBTRAC said:


> I'm pretty fortunate as the farms allow me the opportunity to justify (or is that indulge ?) ownership of a lot of "dream" gear......though we don't have F series, RAM's or GMC's imported by the factories over here so choice is a bit different....
> Anyways, whilst I always have a soft spot for ex-army gear & particularly WWII vintage Studebaker 6x6's, my dream trucks are the ones I can either use daily & drive anywhere or have a specific purpose on the farms, some of my "favourites"-
> Landcruiser Service body/table top - Custom built 6x6, Chassis lengthened/strenthened, air lockers & cross axle diff locks used for machinery field maintenance/repairs
> Unimog Table Top "Trucktor" - restored a few years ago, portal axles/cross axles diff locks, Frt & RearTO-Hyd remotes- & now 3PL, Foward & Reverse: 16speed + crawler gears
> ...


Someone PM'd me a while ago & asked if I'd post some before/after shots of our 1988 U1250 Unimog - spent more far more $'s & hours than I intended, though all forgotten now in transforming from the orange "wreck" we started with.......the "before" shots look far better than it was....basically a bare chassis rebuild with everything stripped rebuilt or replaced as new (or better than new in some cases, including the chassis, cab & panels which are now galvanised) - done similar rebuilds/resto's with other trucks, tractors & classic cars& still making good progress on our our WWII Studebaker 6x6)-


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! That's tight!!!


----------



## rstarch345 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm still looking for one of these....1962 Willys Jeep FC170 Cab-Over 1 Ton Pick-up


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

I want one of those half jeep and half truck things for off roading


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

I have other trucks, but this one is special. is a 72 with 6600 original miles on it. Was a firetanker and just sat and was polished for years. I built the bed and put a 14t hoist in it. Great for getting the firewood in and towing my tractors and such.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

The Australian Army is auctioning off a lot of their truck fleet which presents tthe opportunity to buy & build my next dream truck - bid on 5 of these 6x6 Land Rovers so far only to miss out by one bid to the winner bidder, there's c.500 units to go over the next few years so I'm still hopefully of scoring one sooner or later-


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Some day, when I get a life again, I'm gonna blow the cobwebs off this one. We put 100K on the first 'build'. Everything needs gone over. SHHHH! She's sleeping...

47 Dodge, 440 ci

(when she was awake) [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nEv0FJbNfg[/ame]


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

the F650 XUV with a 6.4l diesel. I would daily drive it.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

A simple F-150, 4x4, two-door, without a bunch of electronic junk, relatively narrow tires so it'll be drivable in the rain and snow, say about, 7,500 pound towing. Affordable to someone on a $16,000 a year income.

Now THAT is a dream!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

It took years to figure out that the front tires wear out first.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*WAY back in 1987...*

My ol' yeller truck was not a very 'pretty' thing.
I was very careful not to knock the rust, dirt and honeysuckle vines off. It was the ultimate 'sleeper! I took great pains to keep the 'patina' intact. I took new tires and mounted them on rusty rims, then laid them on yellow clay and waited for the rain to splash them up. I picked them up by the tread so I didn't disturb the dirt.I put quiet mufflers on it so the 440 went 'un detected'. I shaved enough of the moss off the cracked glass that I could see out of it. I covered the bare springs from a seat that came out of a donor with rugs.
The only thing that 'gave it away' was the shiny paint on the frame.
Very few people saw that part. They usually just saw the honeysuckle vines flapping in the breeze behind it!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> My ol' yeller truck was not a very 'pretty' thing.
> I was very careful not to knock the rust, dirt and honeysuckle vines off. It was the ultimate 'sleeper! I took great pains to keep the 'patina' intact. I took new tires and mounted them on rusty rims, then laid them on yellow clay and waited for the rain to splash them up. I picked them up by the tread so I didn't disturb the dirt.I put quiet mufflers on it so the 440 went 'un detected'. I shaved enough of the moss off the cracked glass that I could see out of it. I covered the bare springs from a seat that came out of a donor with rugs.
> The only thing that 'gave it away' was the shiny paint on the frame.
> Very few people saw that part. They usually just saw the honeysuckle vines flapping in the breeze behind it!


This pic was taken after a 50 mile 'test drive' that included a 150 ft 'hole shot' where 3 g's made me feel very good!


----------

